# Monitor an 9-Pol VGA-Anschluss?



## Huebination (21. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem.. ich habe bei meinem Desktop-PC bisher den Monitor immer über 15-Pol-VGA Kabel und DVI-Adapter an die DVI-Buchse des PCs angeschlossen.
Nun musste ich jedoch den Monitor einmal abschließen, da ich das Kabel für was anderes brauchte, und als ich ihn danach wieder anschließen wollte, bekam der Monitor kein Signal mehr. 
Der Monitor ist völlig in Ordnung, da ich ihn problemlos an meinem Laptop anschließen kann. 
Scheinbar ist das Problem die DVI-Buchse des PCs. Die ist auch ziemlich locker und lässt sich viel hin und her bewegen.

Da der PC jedoch auch eine 9 Pol-VGA-Buchse (komischerweise male) hat, wäre nun meine Frage, ob es möglich ist, denn Monitor an diese Buchse anzuschließen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. April 2010)

Wenn wir über onboard Grafik reden, klar kannst du den auch an den VGA Anschluss dran machen. Ich vermute allerdings das die vermeintliche VGA Buchse eher ne Serielle Schnittstelle ist, ist ein kleiner Monitor neben ber Buchse abgebieldet oder steht da VGA dran wenn ja kannst du ihn bedenkenlos daran anschließen.


----------



## rabe08 (21. April 2010)

9 Pol Sub-D ist Serial und nicht VGA! Da wurden früher mal Mäuse, Modems, manchmal auch Drucker (das war ganz früher), Barcodescanner, Programmiergeräte etc.pp. dran angeschlossen. Der Monitor tut es daran nicht.


----------



## Thornscape (21. April 2010)

Eigentlich sollte schon von Vornherein klar sein, dass ein 15poliger Stecker nicht in einen 9poligen passt. Aber wie schon über mir beschrieben wurde ist der 9-Poler die serielle RS232-Schnittstelle des PCs, und die hat absolut gar nichts mit der Bilderzeugung der Grafikkarte zu tun.
Ich würde dir raten mal einen technikaffinen Freund zu fragen, ob er sich die DVI-Buchse deiner Grafikkarte mal ansehen kann.


----------

